# Heading West



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Sitting on a plane and heading to San Francisco. Renting a car and heading north a few hours.
Goung to help out on a very cool project. 30'stone tower. Using hot lime mortar. Integrated spiral stone steps up to a landing at 12'.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Damn. Have fun. I read an article about hot lime a few years ago, sounded interesting, and very useful in cool, but not cold weather. Public or private project?

Hopefully lots of pics.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Been west before? Hope you have a great time.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Have fun ! Keep those cards and letters coming.:laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

:thumbsup: I know we'll be seeing pics!


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

CJKarl said:


> Sitting on a plane and heading to San Francisco. Renting a car and heading north a few hours.
> Goung to help out on a very cool project. 30'stone tower. Using hot lime mortar. Integrated spiral stone steps up to a landing at 12'.





Hey ! Don't you have kingpins to change ? Just kidding,have fun !:thumbsup:


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Me and 2 others are on the spiral stair team. We need to fabricate 24 of these.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Where are you?

Winery, state restoration project, lighthouse?


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Laying out the 1st course


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Observation tower. Private residence. Gualala CA.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

It will look a bit like a lighthouse.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

CJKarl said:


> Observation tower. Private residence. Gualala CA.


Very cool project.

A little too far south for me to get there now.

Closer to Gus or 7 delta....


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

You can get some good smoke in that area. :laughing:


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh I know
Smoked way too much back in the 70s.
I have to be careful not to get a contact high around here. It's EVERYWHERE! 
Seriously, how does anything ever get done in Northern California?


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

This group is all extremely talented hard working guys. I bet 50% are puffing on a burrito every waking hour. I think it's all the CA guys.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

What's the material, granite? Tight circumference for such a tall tower. I'm assuming there is mortar?


----------



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

Karl, is Jonathan Courtland out there? Say howdy for me if he is.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

CJKarl said:


> Looks like im staying for another 2 days until the snow settles back east.


Better to be there than here:thumbsup:


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Brutal here. I had to put a sweatshirt on this afternoon.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Window I've been working on.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Can't tell, are those batted margins?


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Radius face that batters rearward.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

You can kind of see the radius on this piece.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Window is ready to go in.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

And the quicklime FINALLY arrived. Hot stuff, you can see the steam. ...and it's not even cold out.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## krislemon (Jun 21, 2014)

Looks great! Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

The mortar is about 250*. It's not even cold out and you can see the steam boiling off.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Are you guys burning the lime yourselves?


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Not this time. Our lime specialist wanted yoo, but it would have been tough to get the quantity. We bout 6000 lbs.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Yah, you'd need someone just to man the fire non stop


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

CJKarl said:


> Not this time. Our lime specialist wanted yoo, but it would have been tough to get the quantity. We bout 6000 lbs.


 How the heck did you guys get your hands on quick lime ? Because of all the steel mills near me,there are a gazillion tons of lime produced here around me. To get your hands on quick lime,it would take an act of congress.....even that may not work.:laughing:


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome project. Looks like $$$$$$


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

No kidding. Years ago I stayed in Gualala (road trip, Gualala Hotel) and I felt like I was at a saloon from Pettycoat Junction. As part of that trip, I almost bought it, so to speak, while crossing the mountain range on some insane road from 101 to the coast. Scaggs Run Rd, I think it was called. See if that road still there. Just curious.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

looks like the stair design changed significantly from the original sketches. I like the one you guys did a lot more


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

CJKarl said:


> Radius face that batters rearward.


Not battered margins but batted. I'll see if I can find a picture of batted work. i had some on my phone but lost the little sd card somehow

https://www.google.ca/search?q=batted+stone&tbm=isch&imgil=3MtZ2NmXEUFMxM%253A%253B3XiCOPWPlbc-eM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.buildingconservation.com%25252Farticles%25252Fnewstone%25252Fnewstone.htm&source=iu&pf=m&fir=3MtZ2NmXEUFMxM%253A%252C3XiCOPWPlbc-eM%252C_&usg=__krFaFgwbKJ07SoXKQex4oHUGPsA%3D&biw=1280&bih=651&ved=0CC0Qyjc&ei=xMLLVLS4LsWryAT10oKoDw#imgdii=_&imgrc=3MtZ2NmXEUFMxM%253A%3B3XiCOPWPlbc-eM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.buildingconservation.com%252Farticles%252Fnewstone%252Fnewstone01.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.buildingconservation.com%252Farticles%252Fnewstone%252Fnewstone.htm%3B490%3B344

I did weeks straight of batting while I was with the feds. Probably that same stone in the link. Looks like St bee sandstone at least. I got up to a rate of 1sqft/hr which was considered quite fast.


----------

